# Platinum White HMPK Juvies.



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

So I'm redoing my fish room. Since I have to drain and move everything I asked the member KadenJames to watch my fish. She took a video of some of my white HMPK juvies. Their dad was the male in my avatar. Their mom can be seen in the background of my avatar photo.

http://s1054.photobucket.com/albums/s488/Bajistock/?action=view&current=VIDEO0131.mp4


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They are soooo pretty and white, Dom!
I'm sure you're anxious to get them back.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you! I can't wait to see them in my barracks!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Gosh, well done!

I'd so buy from you, if I lived on your continent. They look superbly healthy and wow, what lovely whites.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you! I'm super happy with them  Hopefully they produce a nice amount of fry for the next generation and I can show them


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

those juveniles are beautiful!


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

really nice. so healthy looking.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I would DIE for one of those Juvies!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock:
HMPK, and PKs are my weakness, and I have always wanted a white Betta. Gosh those are just gorgeous!!! :-D


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Let me know when you start selling some females, I will buy one for sure!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks! I'm really happy with the turn out of these guys. I want to show them in the fall


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh wow, so pretty


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure they'll win something. They're beautiful.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

*Drooling*!!!!!! Stunning white betta's!!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice looking fish V! 

I hope they do well for you when you show them!  

I'm not sure if it's the cup making the topline look messed up to me or not but the first fish pictured in the video looks a bit off to me. It's still good to finally see them.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow. White bettas look so pure. Can't wait till they mature to have beautiful fins and all.


----------

